# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Winter- was nun?

## Rafa

Aloha,
was macht ihr ihm Winter wenn ihr nich surfen knnt, um fit zu bleiben, vor allem in speziellen muskelbereichen, die man zum surfen brauch?

hang loose

----------


## Jilli

ich windskate :Happy:  nimm dir ein skateboard, bohr ein loch rein, mastfuss besfetigen und segel aufriggen! brauchst nur ne strae die nihct viel befahren wird! kannst schon bei kleinen windstrken z.b. 2bft windskaten! macht richtig spa und hlt fit!
bei www.surftoday.de findest sogar ein trickbook zum nachmachen;-) 

liebe gre Jilli

hang loose

----------


## benne

yeah windskaten tu ich auch. supa ding besonders fr die koordination. sonst trainiere ich jeden tag. surfen ist ein sport in dem alle muskelgruppen ihren spa bekommen. daher ist es wichtig n ganzkrper training zu machen. nicht nur kraft ist gefordert, sondern auch ausdauer (es sei denn du hast nie lust lange zu surfen...glaub ich nich...) ich ruder viel, mache spinning, joggen und auch krafttraining um muskelmasse aufzubauen. achte darauf dass du regenerationsphasen hast, denn erst im ruhezustand baust du masse auf. ich mache immer n abwechslungsreiches programm. ausdauer und kraft abwechselnd und darauf achten dass man nie muskelgruppen immer extrem belastet (tgliche hchstbelastung baut masse ab).

das is so was ich mach und was ich dir empfehlen kann.
fi schpas
benne :Smile:

----------


## Howie

2* die Woche schwimmen  :Big Smile: 
Ansonsten Windskaten, Biken, ab und an laufen

----------


## piranha

Genau, schwimmen ist gut!
Oder auch mit dem Brett einfach auf dem See rumpaddeln, kannst du auch im Schwimmbad machen wenn's zu kalt ist.  :Smile:

----------


## benne

geht das bei euch im schwimmbad mit board. bei uns nich, hab das im sommer versucht....

----------


## Nado

lol warum sollte man sein board ins schwimmbad mitnehmen wollen  :Big Smile: 
aber das windskaten klingt ziemlich interessant, muss ich irgendwann mal testen. kann mir jemand sagen, ob das eine groe umstellung ist vom surfbrett auf so ein holzding oder kommt man auch als aufsteiger recht schnell damit zurecht? bin nmlich noch nie skateboard gefahren und auch beim surfen relativ neu  :Wink:

----------


## benne

hey, die sache mit dem windskaten is ja auch ehr ne spa sache. da kann man sich auch ma auf die nase legen! soll halt mehr spa machen, aber man kommt schon schnell damit klar und die tricks die man machen kann sind auch gut frs echte surfen. segel bleibt ja auch das gleiche. wrd nur nicht grad das beste dafr nehmen :Wink:

----------


## piranha

> geht das bei euch im schwimmbad mit board. bei uns nich, hab das im sommer versucht....



Denk mal schon. Ich habs nich probiert, aber in Berlin gibts ein paar Surfer die das ab und zu machen. Wei aber nicht ob's jedes mal klappt. : )

----------


## Jens90

Wo ihr gerade beim Winter seid.
Ich wollte eigentlich das Jahr durchsurfen.
Aber wie sieht das aus mit der Lagerung des Materials. Kann man Brett und Segel auch bei diesen Temperaturen noch im Vorzelt eines Wohnwagens lagern?
Oder knnte das Gefhrlich sein?
Kann da irgendwas sprde werden?
Wohn nicht im Gebirge oder so, von daher wird es hier nur nachts hchstens mal einen Grad unter 0.
Denke aber das es im Vorzelt immer ber 0 bleibt.

----------


## Malte

Ich denk das geht. So langes nich friert. Muss mir hier auch noch was berlegen. Mein Material liegt ja auch die ganze Zeit drauen... Werds mal reinstellen wenns nich bald wieder wrmer wird. Aber nchste Woche sind ja schon wieder mollige 8 Grad angesagt.

----------


## Jens90

Okay, gut..dann werd ich es dort auch noch liegen lassen.
Jap, Auemtemperatur = Windgeschwindigkeit. Zumindest momentan...nun wirds ja nchste Woche wieder wrmer und Windvorhersage sieht auch schon gleich besser aus.

----------

